# What type of tool guy are you at work?



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

I’d probably fall right between mr tax deductible and mr practical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> I’d probably fall right between mr tax deductible and mr practical.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


..x2


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Same here


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Which type keeps buying forty dollar pliers they need like a hole in their head because they Just KNOW, THIS ONE is going to be the BEST EVER? Even though their favorite tools are the ones everyone laughs at because they are so old fashioned? 

At least I don't fall for the x-ray spec ads any more.


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

Mr. Tax Deductible... Its an addiction lol.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Between the last two. And believe me, Mr. Practical is legend. More like myth. If ever I run into a bloke who actually falls completely into that cagegory, then I will buy him lunch for a week. Oh, and I get to decide whether he falls into that category. So put your napkin away!


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

splatz said:


> Which type keeps buying forty dollar pliers they need like a hole in their head because they Just KNOW, THIS ONE is going to be the BEST EVER? Even though their favorite tools are the ones everyone laughs at because they are so old fashioned?
> 
> At least I don't fall for the x-ray spec ads any more.


Uhh...I resemble that remark.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

None of the above. I buy expensive tools because I'm cheap. Quality tools are an investment. I don't waste money on gimmicks and gadgets.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

​


99cents said:


> None of the above. I buy expensive tools because I'm cheap. Quality tools are an investment. I don't waste money on gimmicks and gadgets.


99, when I was a young guy I was given the best piece of advise regarding tools. This older guy, who was atually a tightfist most times, told me to always buy the best tools I could afford at the time. I would never regret it. And he was dead on.


----------



## Godsartist3 (Jun 17, 2018)

Satch said:


> ​
> 99, when I was a young guy I was given the best piece of advise regarding tools. This older guy, who was atually a tightfist most times, told me to always buy the best tools I could afford at the time. I would never regret it. And he was dead on.


+1 for that!
My dad always told me two things. 
You get what you pay for, and if your going to do it, do it right the first time. (both can be applied to more than just tools...) 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Drsparky14 said:


> I’d probably fall right between mr tax deductible and mr practical.


Right there with you brother!

The only Snap-on tools I have are ones that don't cross over to other brands or didn't at the time of purchase. I'd never buy all their stuff as it's far to expensive.

I have far more tools than I need to be able to have them packed up by task so I don't have to rifle through a huge tool chest in order to gather tools to go handle a job that could be blocks from the van.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> ​
> 99, when I was a young guy I was given the best piece of advise regarding tools. This older guy, who was atually a tightfist most times, told me to always buy the best tools I could afford at the time. I would never regret it. And he was dead on.


All the guys I worked with as a young guy told me the same thing and they were 100% correct.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I may be in category 2 cause of the tool bag,
but he made it sound bad didn't he?

I bought this very durable Milwaukee tool bag
which is where I keep multi threader , hammer , 
screw drivers , box cutter , small level , colored tape,
polarity tester , wiggy , drill bits , uni bits 
you get the idea...

I bought the cordless milwaukee 18 volt
and I bought a Milwaukee cordless sawzall 
but not a full sized saw -it's more mid range size. 
These 2 tools are nice ...difference makers I call them.
The sawzall and battery charger came with a bag.
I keep the cordless drill and battery charger in that 
bag as well.

I also recently bought a multi tool by Rackatiers that strips
14 and 12 awg NM cable , strips 10 awg down for individual
wire and has a crimping tool on it. It's nice tool too.

so I basically can leave my van with (2) bags and that covers
much of what I need.

I don't see Mr No Frills as negatively as OP..He's actually
pretty organized guy


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

That was entertaining. Good job. 

I’m closest to mr practical but like in all aspects of my life I don’t quite fit in. Some of you say always by the best but I think that can be a waste of money. I learned early on when my brand new expensive (and first ever) Klein tool fell out of my tool belt into the ****ter. Then my cheap ass tongue and groove pliers broke with simple hand pressure. 
A bit later I got a new job and bought all new high end tools. HAd em a week when the tool belt got stolen. 

So since then I adopted the most practical system. I buy cheap tools. If they wear out or break before they are lost or stolen I go get a high end model. If they are lost or stolen first I get another cheapo. So I have a mishmash of expensive and cheap tools. But I do have everything I need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't see Mr.Tool Snob on that list.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I used to buy the nicest rarest tools.

Losing or breaking enough of them has turned me into mr. practical. The first 2 probably wouldn't spend any time on a trade forum.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I fall between Mr. Tax Deductible, Mr. Practical and as my coworkers call me sometimes, a princess. My van is a rolling gang box and when there is a specialty tool needed I'll often buy it knowing I'll probably only use it once a year. 



When asked how I have so many tools, I just explain, I have no wife, no kids.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I would be the tax guy . We all make a living with tools and having tools that make life easy is sweet . 

The only thing I do not like about being tax guy is everybody wants to use what you got because you have it . Can we use you're laser , Hey you have a six foot level don't you , We need a half inch allen key , and my all time favorite " can I use that 45 dollar insulated screwdriver that came from Germany to bust out some of this concrete " ?


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

biting my lip and tongue ...


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

In many places if your in the union, they provide a minimum tool list. Pretty much just hand tools. The contractor must supply most of the tools. 

I think all these types of tool people can also apply to the contractor in those situations. 

I’ve worked for contractors that supply great tools and plenty of them for the workers. 

I’ve also worked on a large commercial site with over 100 electricians and we had to share the one porta-ban saw. Actually there was two of them but one was battery and the other had a cord. Everyone on the job needed to cut uni strut and big conduit, multi million square foot job and one tool for us to share! One battery drill for every 5 guys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> In many places if your in the union, they provide a minimum tool list. Pretty much just hand tools. The contractor must supply most of the tools.
> 
> I think all these types of tool people can also apply to the contractor in those situations.
> 
> ...



Some guys are tight and don't want to have a large powertool inventory, they are normally the same guys complaining about wasted time on jobs and losing money.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have everything from Horrible Freight up to Snapon for some stuff. Depends on what it is, how much I need it, how many I need. I don't mind dropping money on something if its gonna get the job done quick, safe whatever.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Im probably a little odd i have a huge toy box of tools yet i hate having to get them out as that means i have to drag them up at the end of the day. 

i work during shutdown with a 73 year old electrician and he insists on dragging every tool out of the box in case we need it. Over the last 4-5 years i do 99% of the work and he toddles around and tries his best to keep the area clean and tidy but when it comes to dragging up that old goat vanishes in a heart beat. 

im a messy worker and i honestly wouldn't get crap done if it wasn't for the old guy keeping a eye on where i have laid tools, parts, prints, the truck. 

I seriously wouldn't want to work with someone as messy and as hard on tools as i am.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Some guys are tight and don't want to have a large powertool inventory, they are normally the same guys complaining about wasted time on jobs and losing money.


kind of like the guys who will burn a lot of rubber horsing around then complain about the price of tires and the road taxes:vs_laugh:

i kept 2 belts 1 with the basics and 1 with the extras (power tools. ratcheting crimpers, cable cutters, etc. if i thought it may be needed i grabbed both.
most of the time it was just basics needed.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

gpop said:


> I seriously wouldn't want to work with someone as messy and as hard on tools as i am.


That reminds me of one of my co-workers, generally considered the best tech on our team. I think this justifies a new category.

Mr. User and Abuser. This person may have, at one point or another, used the phrase "get 'er dun" unironically, but to their credit, they do. This is the type of person you'll see looking at a machine one minute, the next, what was once recognizable equipment has now been disemboweled into nuts, bolts, and parts you didn't even know existed. Watching them work you can't help but wonder whether they know exactly what they're doing or are entirely insane. Never puts anything away or bothers to stay organized because that's only .01% as fun as whatever obscure troubleshooting effort they're working on. This person is not the least bit impressed by your $500 multimeter, they'll chuck it on top of a pile of grease and mud while you look on in horror. They ask if you have a flashlight and promptly put it in their mouth before plunging their arms elbow-deep back into whatever filthy mess they've become entranced by. After it's all said and done, you gather your stuff and try to clean it, feeling oddly violated.

...okay, the last bit may have been a personal experiences of mine. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> kind of like the guys who will burn a lot of rubber horsing around then complain about the price of tires and the road taxes:vs_laugh:
> 
> i kept 2 belts 1 with the basics and 1 with the extras (power tools. ratcheting crimpers, cable cutters, etc. if i thought it may be needed i grabbed both.
> most of the time it was just basics needed.


Never been a belt guy but I have been a bag and or bucket guy since I first was taught. 

My very first journeyman (WWII Marine vet) carried a small leather pouch on the cord of his nail apron and the rest of his tools in a galvanized bucket.

That guy was as rough and mean as they come but overly organized and cleanest working guy I have ever seen. You could eat off the floor and shelves in his work truck.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I would be the guy that buy's the tools that everybody else wants to borrow.
And the guy that they return them to, without having to hunt them down, and use them on.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Rora said:


> That reminds me of one of my co-workers, generally considered the best tech on our team. I think this justifies a new category.
> 
> Mr. User and Abuser. This person may have, at one point or another, used the phrase "get 'er dun" unironically, but to their credit, they do. This is the type of person you'll see looking at a machine one minute, the next, what was once recognizable equipment has now been disemboweled into nuts, bolts, and parts you didn't even know existed. Watching them work you can't help but wonder whether they know exactly what they're doing or are entirely insane. Never puts anything away or bothers to stay organized because that's only .01% as fun as whatever obscure troubleshooting effort they're working on. This person is not the least bit impressed by your $500 multimeter, they'll chuck it on top of a pile of grease and mud while you look on in horror. They ask if you have a flashlight and promptly put it in their mouth before plunging their arms elbow-deep back into whatever filthy mess they've become entranced by. After it's all said and done, you gather your stuff and try to clean it, feeling oddly violated.
> 
> ...okay, the last bit may have been a personal experiences of mine. :vs_laugh:


Wow thats a little to close for comfort.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Rora said:


> That reminds me of one of my co-workers, generally considered the best tech on our team. I think this justifies a new category.
> 
> Mr. User and Abuser. This person may have, at one point or another, used the phrase "get 'er dun" unironically, but to their credit, they do. This is the type of person you'll see looking at a machine one minute, the next, what was once recognizable equipment has now been disemboweled into nuts, bolts, and parts you didn't even know existed. Watching them work you can't help but wonder whether they know exactly what they're doing or are entirely insane. Never puts anything away or bothers to stay organized because that's only .01% as fun as whatever obscure troubleshooting effort they're working on. This person is not the least bit impressed by your $500 multimeter, they'll chuck it on top of a pile of grease and mud while you look on in horror. They ask if you have a flashlight and promptly put it in their mouth before plunging their arms elbow-deep back into whatever filthy mess they've become entranced by. After it's all said and done, you gather your stuff and try to clean it, feeling oddly violated.
> 
> ...okay, the last bit may have been a personal experiences of mine. :vs_laugh:


LOL.. Does it work when he's done?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Rora said:


> That reminds me of one of my co-workers, generally considered the best tech on our team. I think this justifies a new category.
> 
> Mr. User and Abuser. This person may have, at one point or another, used the phrase "get 'er dun" unironically, but to their credit, they do. This is the type of person you'll see looking at a machine one minute, the next, what was once recognizable equipment has now been disemboweled into nuts, bolts, and parts you didn't even know existed. Watching them work you can't help but wonder whether they know exactly what they're doing or are entirely insane. Never puts anything away or bothers to stay organized because that's only .01% as fun as whatever obscure troubleshooting effort they're working on. This person is not the least bit impressed by your $500 multimeter, they'll chuck it on top of a pile of grease and mud while you look on in horror. They ask if you have a flashlight and promptly put it in their mouth before plunging their arms elbow-deep back into whatever filthy mess they've become entranced by. After it's all said and done, you gather your stuff and try to clean it, feeling oddly violated.
> 
> ...okay, the last bit may have been a personal experiences of mine. :vs_laugh:


I worked with a guy like that for years. He was one of our best guys, always at work and moved at 175 miles an hour. Crappy tools, used everyone else’s and abused them, lost them, didn’t give 2 sh*ts, but got the job done fast and it looked good. Hard on helpers too, Needed a new one every week.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Drsparky14 said:


> I’d probably fall right between mr tax deductible and mr practical.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MDShunk said:


> ..x2





Satch said:


> Between the last two. And believe me, Mr. Practical is legend. More like myth. If ever I run into a bloke who actually falls completely into that cagegory, then I will buy him lunch for a week. Oh, and I get to decide whether he falls into that category. So put your napkin away!





MechanicalDVR said:


> Right there with you brother!
> 
> The only Snap-on tools I have are ones that don't cross over to other brands or didn't at the time of purchase. I'd never buy all their stuff as it's far to expensive.
> 
> I have far more tools than I need to be able to have them packed up by task so I don't have to rifle through a huge tool chest in order to gather tools to go handle a job that could be blocks from the van.





TheLivingBubba said:


> I fall between Mr. Tax Deductible, Mr. Practical and as my coworkers call me sometimes, a princess. My van is a rolling gang box and when there is a specialty tool needed I'll often buy it knowing I'll probably only use it once a year.
> 
> 
> 
> When asked how I have so many tools, I just explain, I have no wife, no kids.


I had to quote all of them to keep count.

In fact the shop just increased my truck's tire pressure to 80 psi just to carry the weight

X 6


----------

